# Freud LU87R010 Thin Kerf Rip Blade review



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I said earlier I would give a review on the Freud LU87R010 10-Inch 24-Tooth FTG Thin Kerf Ripping Saw Blade with 5/8-Inch Arbor and PermaShield Coating. Now, granted, I am not close to being a professional or expert on these things so I go by advice, reading this forum and others, and reading reviews.

I forgot the thread name but it got a bit heated with folks debating shich blades are best for what and so on. Well, all I can say is I love this blade for resawing and ripping. It is not glue-line but pretty dang close.

I have a Jet running on 120V so I wanted to see how good the thin kerf worked out. I do have a stabilizer on the arbor.

I resawed 6 inch Cherry (yes, of course I had to flip it.:icon_smile and it went through it like butter. First pass was with the blade at 1 1/4 inch up and I felt no resistance at all as the board went through.

I did 3 passes but I most likely could have done two. The end result was almost perfectly flat and smooth halfs wihout no burn marks or blade marks.

Bottom line for me is that the thin kerf works just fine.
I highly recommend this blade for resawing if you need to.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It's a great blade isn't it. 

Nice review.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Now that I am actually doing close to professional quality work I thought I would take my time and switch blades as needed instead of relying on my 40T blade for everything. Next up is to get a dedicated cross cut blade..


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I stumbled into a free diablo crosscut blade.....It's ok, but I'd rather have the freud blade. I've got 4 or 5 freud blades and all are flawless in their performance for their stated tasks.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

By the way....I have both the thin kerf rip, and the thin kerf glue line rip.....the glue line rip does leave an even better finish in material thinner than 1 inch.....


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

Keep a couple of things in mind......

Thin kerf blades will flex if your feed rate is too aggressive. Even though it feels so much easier to cut, resist the temptation to feed faster especially with thicker material.

Keep your blades clean. Pitch buildup will quickly degrade the cuts.

Consider a set of blade stabilizers. They will lessen the depth of cut, but will increase the performance of the blades.

Using the right blade for the cut you're making will make all the difference in the work you're doing.


----------

